# Random Power cable



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Guys, I have a question hopefully someone will be able to answer. I have a Merc Hymer, 93 S660. I have a white two pin power cable coiled up under the rear seat (on top of the water tank). Could anyone shed some light on said cable please and what its function could be?. Many Thanks.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A photo might be useful . When you say 2 pins, do you mean like a continental plug or something different? Also you do mean two pins rather two sockets? If the latter then I would have suggested that it was an extension cable that someone had run - perhaps directly from the leisure batteries.


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Peribro, My appologies, I should have bee more specific. Its a continental female socket with a white lead and a black surround, 2 holes to accept two pins. I will take a picture tommorow and post. I had wondrered if it was an extention of the power when plugged in on external hook up, however im liking you leisure battery theory. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Horlix,
Is the female plug quite small and does it appear to be a home-made join to the cable? Is one hole slightly bigger than the other?

If so with it being on top of the water tank it may have been made to hang out of the window to enable a whale water pump like the Super 80 pictured below to be used to transfer water into the tank filler from an outside container.

The pump comes with a female plug set into a metal disk designed to be fitted into the outside body close to the water inlet, but that requires a hole drilling through the motorhome side.

Just a shot in the dark.

Hope this helps,

R  ger


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Roger, Ive had a look at the pin today and it looks like a standard 2 pin continental i have posted some pics on my Mercedes hymer FB page at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Classic-Mercedes-Hymers/454935171277756 Let me know what you think. Many Thanks


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

could it be trace heating to stop freezing.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

It certainly doesn't look like hymer standard fit, have you put a metre on it to check voltage?

The label on the tank obviously refers to capacity and maybe fill time?

So may be it is for a pump as fill time with a hose would vary on water pressure but a pump would be fairly regular.

The only thing that makes me think it isn't for a pump is that it does look like a mains plug and a pump would usually be 12v.

Maybe it's just an extension lead for use outside, maybe even to charge an electric bike on the rack?

If it was me I would be trying to follow it back to source. 

James


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Just checked and it actually means tank emptying with pump.

James


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

It looks very like a previous owner has connected a continental 2 pin extension cable. 

Probably so the heated rollers could get plugged in in the bathroom


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks again guys, I will put some power into it via the hook up this weekend and check to see if there is any power, 240 or 12V coming from the socket. Im leaning towords the extension lead for heated rollers Jackie . I will post as soon as i figure it out. Thanks again.


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, I used the Hymer this weekend. The lead is an extension of the 240v incoming supply. I connected a euro to Uk connector and hey presto a spare 240v socket for a heater/toaster/curling tongs/washing machine/lavalamp etc. I dont think this is a Hymer add on, more like something the previous German owner had retro fitted. Thanks for the advice guys, really should have checked it before asking the question.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

just saw your post. This is *definitely* not an original Hymer installation. Having a powered socket on a cable dangling so close to the water tank would probably violate a fair lot of (German) regulations for electric installations. In addition, the cable seems to be standard indoor dry-room only stuff.

Must be something a previous owner (with very little knowledge about electrics) has botched together by himself.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

A good point Gerhard, Ive placed the cable outside the seat now where i can see it. there is a lack of power sockets in the 660 so i can see why he's done it. However the location is certainly not the best. Thanks


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Horlix said:


> A good point Gerhard, Ive placed the cable outside the seat now where i can see it.


You might want to know how the other end of the cable looks like. I.e. how it is connected to the van's 230 volts network. If I see one end of such obviously unprofessional electrical installation, I suspect that the other end does not look much better.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

